# Turkish Semolina Halva



## msalper (Aug 5, 2005)

Ingredients:

500 gr. big size Semolina
4 cups water
3 cups sugar
250 gr. butter/margarine or 1 cup oil
1/3 cup pine peanut

Cooking:

1.Take two pots. We will make *Syrup* first..Put half of the sugar into 1.pot and add all the water. With low temperature on the stove; stir and leave it for boiling...(We will take second step while its boiling!) Don't turn the fire off.

2.Heat the butter/margarine/or oil in the 2. pot. Then Add pine peanut. After Pine peanuts turns into pink, add the semolina and reduce the heat into low temperature. *Be careful, Don't let semolina fry suddenly; continuously stir!!! *After sometime, semolina and pinepeanuts put their oils out and you will smell its odours. Increase the temperature to medium from low. And put 1 tablespoon water from boiling sugar/water mix into 2.pot....*If you hear creaking sound, that means it is OK. "take the 2.pot from the stove and reduce the fire for 1. and 2.pot". *

3.Put all the *syrup* from 1.pot into 2.pot slowly and stir...Close the cover of pot and arrange the fire medium. Don't open the cover (Check sometime) and cook until run the water out...Take the pot out from the stove.

4.Open the cover. Rest of the sugar(other half) is put into it. And stir again. Close the cover...This will be done until it's getting cool. (Open cover, stir and close cover) 4 or 5 times stiring by 5 minutes break; until getting cool.

Good Appetite 

Alper


----------



## jkath (Aug 5, 2005)

Alper, your english is really good! The only question I have is: is the "Pine peanuts" perhaps "pinenuts"?


----------



## crewsk (Aug 5, 2005)

That sounds good! I agree with jkath, your English is really good!


----------



## msalper (Aug 5, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Alper, your english is really good! The only question I have is: is the "Pine peanuts" perhaps "pinenuts"?


 
Yes This is the one I use... (Pinenuts).. And thanks for your words ..

Note: You can use also *milk* instead of water... Mum said that it can be more delicious if you use butter and milk instead of margarine and water.. But it's up to you..


----------



## SyNeRgY (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks my friend,u can start cooking beacuse i`m eating...


----------

